# Bottle Filling



## DrJack (Jul 3, 2010)

This morning I bottled a batch of wine. Most of the bottles that I have are made with a high mound on the bottom inside of the bottle. At the moment I am using just a wand with a spring tip on it and as you can imagine, trying to keep that tip on the rounded center of the bottle proved to be a challange. So my question is, what are you all using for this process?


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 3, 2010)

The fast flow bottle filler works great if you are just doing a batch every now and then, and your right, the bigger the "punt" the harder it can be to depress the tip so wine flows. Especially on green or brown bottles when you can't see what your hitting.

If your bottling more frequently or just want something better I would suggest the Buon Vino Auotmatic Bottle Filler.

I have one and it works great. Make sure to rinse it out well with water after each use or it will be toast fast due to the sulfites.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2010)

http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4887

This works well and you can hook it up to a vacuum pump if you have one which makes it even better.


----------



## Tom (Jul 3, 2010)

Yep that all I use. So far no problems when I use it to fill 1,000 bottles a year. LOL !


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 3, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> The fast flow bottle filler works great if you are just doing a batch every now and then, and your right, the bigger the "punt" the harder it can be to depress the tip so wine flows. Especially on green or brown bottles when you can't see what your hitting.
> 
> If your bottling more frequently or just want something better I would suggest the Buon Vino Auotmatic Bottle Filler.
> 
> I have one and it works great. Make sure to rinse it out well with water after each use or it will be toast fast due to the sulfites.










I have this same bottler and a bigger one. Of all the fillers, if I could only have one this is the one I would choose also!




As Mike stated it is important to rinse out with clean water (not sanitizer) before storing.


----------



## Tom (Jul 3, 2010)

GEE! we are all thinking the same?? Oh my ....


----------



## Tom (Jul 3, 2010)

DrJack,
BTW What did you bottle? details.... Is this your 1st batch?


----------



## Waldo (Jul 4, 2010)

I just bottle straigtht from the spigot on my bottling bucket


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2010)

Try the above bottle filler. So much faster.. Helps alot when bottling 2 batches.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 4, 2010)

Waldo said:


> I just bottle straigtht from the spigot on my bottling bucket







Old school Santa, I agree with Tepe. I can set up all 30 of my bottles in a plastic crate and just move from one bottle to the next without handling them untill all are filled. It takes about 15 seconds per bottle. Then I go back and cork them all. I let them set a day or two then label and put the capsules on.



...this is where Wade steps in and tells you how much faster he can go with vacuum pump...


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2010)

runningwolf said:


> Waldo said:
> 
> 
> > I just bottle straigtht from the spigot on my bottling bucket
> ...


Dan,
You surre know the drill..


----------



## DrJack (Jul 4, 2010)

This is only my fifth batch of wine. I got a kit at Christmas time and have enjoyed it. Made on quick drinker and it was good but the rest wont be ready until next year. This one was an Amarone and I was able to use the dark brown heavy bottles. I have heard no bad about the Amarone wins so I wanted to use these bottles special for it. I will have to do some checking into this style of filler, cause I got frustated with this batch when filling.


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2010)

Well amarome should bulk age for a year and bottle age another 3-4 years. You choose a big red that needs aging. I hope you didnt bottle to early..


----------



## IQwine (Jul 5, 2010)

runningwolf said:


> I can set up all 30 of my bottles in a plastic crate



what kind of crate is this? where can I find one? a pic would be nice...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 5, 2010)

Below is a picture of my bottling crate. It is pictured with 33 bottles in it. This will vary due to the size of different bottles of course. When I am feeling really stupid, I can just pick this up andcarry it into my wine cellar to be put away. Most of the time I will use my dolly.


I actually picked two of these up at a nursery. They get their plants in them and also move their stock around with them also.


----------



## IQwine (Jul 5, 2010)

very neat idea


----------



## Jim P (Jul 9, 2010)

I had the same problem , so I heated up some water and placed the end of a coffee stir into the hot water to soften.
ThenI pressed it onto the end of the wine filler spring loaded plunger tip , and then I cut the stir straw off about 1/4" longer than the original tip.
Now it works perfectly on all bottles.
Good luck and hope it works for you.


Jim


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 10, 2010)

HAHA.... Empty carboys Dan!!! J/K


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 10, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> HAHA.... Empty carboys Dan!!! J/K







BWAAAAAAHAAAAA LOOK AGAIN. They are filled with chiaro vino misterioso si osseo testa. This is real high end I don't think Mike has tempted to make yet either.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 10, 2010)

I beat you to that long ago! 

I have 6 FULL carboys of Super Ultra Premium Limited Release Chairo Vino now in secondary! 

I'll post some pics later!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 10, 2010)

Damn....one of these days! Did you start your's with the usual stuff also. I had a hard time getting mine to start a fermentation but now its nice and clear as you saw.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 10, 2010)

Mine were all started with 23L of sorgente d'acqua pura . 

And yes it was very hard to get fermentation started. Are you following the directions or deviating?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 10, 2010)

yes absolutely the piu puro.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 10, 2010)

I think Wade has made some "piscio e aceto" back in the day. Fermentation was immediate!



I bet even Father Al made some at one time or another.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 10, 2010)

Some have said for a long time now that I am full of that......


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 10, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> Some have said for a long time now that I am full of that......







ROFLMAO Me too!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 10, 2010)

Will you 2 speak English already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 10, 2010)

geeesh Wade



I am truley sorry about that. We were just talking about you making wine



from nothing but the purest blessed water from the Napa Valley.
BWAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAA


----------

